# home made exhaust heat shield



## F.J.M. (Feb 21, 2010)

The heat tape under my fender has fallen off of my brute and the fender gets really hot and I was wondering if anyone has tried to make a heat shield for over the stock muffler or should I take it to the dealership to get more heat tape applied.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

At Babbitts, the little one,16073 is only 7.82 and the big one, 16073A is 16.72


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I think he is talking about in addition to the small factory shields...The reflective tape that is applied to the fender


----------



## F.J.M. (Feb 21, 2010)

jctgumby said:


> I think he is talking about in addition to the small factory shields...The reflective tape that is applied to the fender


yes,I meant making a larger heat shield for the muffler,the fender gets so hot i can't carry a passenger because it burns their legs.

Or should I just get more heat tape and keep applying it when it falls off?

Thanks for the reply guys!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Get more heat tape...you can get that stuff from most auto parts stores. Or you can consider putting header wrap on your exhaust pipe (this will cut out alot of the heat) but alot of people dont like this because it holds water and mud on the exhaust pipe. I run header wrap on my muzzy...I pretty much had to, but I like it alot better now.


----------

